# Moss on Styrofoam?



## Guns286 (Sep 17, 2009)

I know that you can tie moss to just about anything, and that this is probably a stupid question but, if I tied it to a piece of pink insullation-type styrofoam do you think it would attach and grow? What I want to do is cut the styrofoam into a shape, cover the whole thing in moss, wrap a net around it, and let it grow. Eventually, if it attaches, I can trim it, remove the net, and be left with the shape covered in moss. What do you think? Thanks.


----------



## Guns286 (Sep 17, 2009)

Bump.


----------



## VincentK (Dec 16, 2009)

It would probably work, but the problem would be to get the Styrofoam to stay submerged.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

sure.... but the foam will float.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

yes, extruded Moss is real easy to tie to a flat rock with some 3 lb test fishing line or cotton thread. And if your rock floats youre a genius


----------



## bannh (May 3, 2008)

it's going to take a while for the moss to fully cover the pink and it's not going to look great while you are wating. and once it does it is probably going to be so bushy that the original shape is no longer clear.

surely you can find something else you can create the shape from other than styro?


----------



## Sharkfood (May 2, 2010)

What kind of shape are you trying to acheive? Styrofoam is incredibly boyant and you'll find it very, very difficult to keep it from shooting out of the top of the water. I'd try to find something else.


----------



## exv152 (Jun 8, 2009)

Guns286 said:


> ... if I tied it to a piece of pink insullation-type styrofoam do you think it would attach and grow?


Is this (click here) something that you're looking to replicate? The ceramic helps keep it in place.


----------



## Guns286 (Sep 17, 2009)

I dont have my heart set on pink styrofoam. If I do use it, I thought I'd silicone it to the bottom of the tank and then add the substrate around it. I dont want to cut it into some weird shape or anything. I was just thinking of making a lazy-mans moss hill, or something.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

I'd look for another way to do it. Mess over substrate, etc. I have heard plenty of horror stories about foam shooting out of tanks and taking out lights and such.


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

over_stocked said:


> I'd look for another way to do it. Mess over substrate, etc. I have heard plenty of horror stories about foam shooting out of tanks and taking out lights and such.


I think that would be pretty entertaining to watch personally lol


----------



## timwag2001 (Jul 3, 2009)

i have some java moss that has attatched itself to my filter intake which is smooth, shiney plastic. so yeah i bet it'll attach to styrofoam. 

and as far as your method being the lazy mans method... it really sounds like a lot more work than tying it to a rock and dropping it in.


----------

